# Who here carries a concealed weapon?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Who here has a concealed carry permit? Or, are you thinking of getting one?

If you don't have one yet, what's got you thinking of going through the process?


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

Ever since it has been legal in Texas and possibly a few years before.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Since it was legal to get permits here.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I got my permit in 1996, the first year they started issuing them.


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

I do.
Been carrying for a while now- don't remember what year I first started. The oldest permit I have that is plastic was issued in 98. But, I carried before that- we had paper permits, guess I didn't keep them. 
Open carry has always been legal (Alabama)- but but very few did that. Now- concealed carry is legal without a permit!! I do not believe I can agree that was a good move. The crime rate here has skyrocketed in the last 3 years or so. 
But yes- I conceal carry...and usually -SOS. (Sig on side).


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

I have one even though Arizona is a Constitutional Carry state where permits are voluntary and not required by law to carry either open or concealed. The main reason for obtaining a permit is to be in compliance with the "Gun Free School Zone of 1990". Which makes it a federal crime to carry a loaded firearm within 1000 ft. of a schools grounds. Regardless if it's legal elsewhere. You have to take into consideration how many roads, highways and public thoroughfares fall within that distance. This law does not apply to those that have a state issued permit to carry a firearm. Except for the school grounds itself. Of course in state's that require a permit to carry it's all moot. But in Constitutional Carry states it's something to be aware of. If you live in a state like Vermont you're screwed as Vermont is a Constitutional Carry state that does not issue permits PERIOD. 

Of course with a permit you'll have reciprocity with other states that honor yours. You also won't have to undergo a NICS check when purchasing a firearm from a federally licensed dealer. Another side benefit is that any contact with law enforcement may go easier if you're stopped for any reason. Or may benefit you in a court of law if God forbid you're in a shooting situation.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Yep took the classes years ago. I think now in Ohio you don't even need a permit. But the class was very informative lots of good info.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

I've had one for about 15 years had to renew it three times.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Tennessee has "constitutional carry", sort of.
Tennessee has an online (written test only) license.
Tennessee has an enhanced license.
The enhanced license is the license that has reciprocity with most reasonable states. It requires 8 hours of instruction and passing a proficiency test. A person is required to shoot at the same level as the LEOs are required (70%).
Tennessee also has 5-year term licenses (like a DL) or lifetime licenses.


----------



## jimh4662 (4 mo ago)

Just got Maryland. Also just applied to Pennsylvania


----------



## Brian48 (Dec 1, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Who here has a concealed carry permit? Or, are you thinking of getting one?
> 
> If you don't have one yet, what's got you thinking of going through the process?


I've had one since '94. In MA, you essentially have to have one to even own a handgun so this was one of the first things I did when I got out of the USMC (I already owned a few guns at the time). Getting it for the first time was a bit of hassle due to the required safety courses, background checks, and in my case, qualifying for score at Boston's Moon Island. Thankfully, renewals are not as bad. I've got non-resident permits with NH, ME, and UT as well.


----------



## sniperwolfmag (4 mo ago)

I live in California, good luck getting one


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> I have one even though Arizona is a Constitutional Carry state where permits are voluntary and not required by law to carry either open or concealed. The main reason for obtaining a permit is to be in compliance with the "Gun Free School Zone of 1990". Which makes it a federal crime to carry a loaded firearm within 1000 ft. of a schools grounds. Regardless if it's legal elsewhere. You have to take into consideration how many roads, highways and public thoroughfares fall within that distance. This law does not apply to those that have a state issued permit to carry a firearm. Except for the school grounds itself. Of course in state's that require a permit to carry it's all moot. But in Constitutional Carry states it's something to be aware of. If you live in a state like Vermont you're screwed as Vermont is a Constitutional Carry state that does not issue permits PERIOD.
> 
> Of course with a permit you'll have reciprocity with other states that honor yours. You also won't have to undergo a NICS check when purchasing a firearm from a federally licensed dealer. Another side benefit is that any contact with law enforcement may go easier if you're stopped for any reason. Or may benefit you in a court of law if God forbid you're in a shooting situation.


"You also won't have to undergo a NICS check when purchasing a firearm from a federally licensed dealer." - this is interesting! In VA, it's not the case. However, having a permit makes you exempt from the "one handgun a month" restriction.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ks1 said:


> "You also won't have to undergo a NICS check when purchasing a firearm from a federally licensed dealer." - this is interesting! In VA, it's not the case. However, having a permit makes you exempt from the "one handgun a month" restriction.


In Texas, we avoid the check too. You can get in and out in just over 5 minutes sometimes....

A lot of cops here in TX have the concealed permit just for this reason alone.


----------



## Islands7 (Nov 30, 2016)

Aggieland (Texas)
Middle of town indoor range & gun store, one day to pass shooting, take class & exam on Sundays EZPZ and good teaching gets you permit in the mail
Rates go down when older, even renewals
NOT to have one is silly, even if everyone might be allowed to carry, they don't carry the same elite privileges


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Islands7 said:


> Aggieland (Texas)


Howdy fellow Aggieland resident


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Just got mine, now to find a holster...


----------



## Gary1952 (Jun 6, 2021)

I got my CCW permit 3 yrs ago, and besides carrying concealed I don't need to Pply for a hand gun permit every time I go to buy a hand gun. walk into a store and see something I like and afford I just give them my permit fill out the paper work pay my money and walk out the door. usually takes 3-5 days to get the paper permit. and this was the last. 45acp I got last year. ive added a set of trijicon hd night sights and Hogue grips


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)

Had mine in Arizona before it wasn't mandatory


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

ks1 said:


> "You also won't have to undergo a NICS check when purchasing a firearm from a federally licensed dealer." - this is interesting! *In VA, it's not the case.* However, having a permit makes you exempt from the "one handgun a month" restriction.


I wasn't aware of that. I just assumed it was that way in all states as it's not required by the ATF regarding rifles or handguns in states where you don't have to register them. If you have a state issued permit having to undergo a NICS check each time you want to buy a firearm makes no sense at all even in states where handguns have to be registered. 


Example ATF recognizes the permit to purchase a handgun and the concealed weapons permit as alternatives to a NICS check in a particular state. Any purchaser who displays either permit in that state is not required to undergo a NICS check prior to purchasing a rifle, assuming the transaction complies with state law.
www.atf.gov/firearms/qa/does-permit-qualify-alternative-nics-check-if-purchaser-using-it-buy-type-firearm-not
Does a permit qualify as an alternative to a NICS check if ...


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

MP Gunther said:


> Had mine in Arizona before it wasn't mandatory


Arizona is a "Constitutional Carry" state. It is no longer mandatory to have a concealed weapons permit to carry a concealed weapon. At one time the only lawful way to carry in Arizona was open carry. Concealed carry was prohibited until 1994 at that time a permit was mandatory until April of 2010 when Gov. Jan Brewer signed Constitutional Carry into law.


----------



## Fredward (Dec 10, 2016)

Arizona Desertman said:


> I have one even though Arizona is a Constitutional Carry state where permits are voluntary and not required by law to carry either open or concealed. The main reason for obtaining a permit is to be in compliance with the "Gun Free School Zone of 1990". Which makes it a federal crime to carry a loaded firearm within 1000 ft. of a schools grounds. Regardless if it's legal elsewhere. You have to take into consideration how many roads, highways and public thoroughfares fall within that distance. This law does not apply to those that have a state issued permit to carry a firearm. Except for the school grounds itself. Of course in state's that require a permit to carry it's all moot. But in Constitutional Carry states it's something to be aware of. If you live in a state like Vermont you're screwed as Vermont is a Constitutional Carry state that does not issue permits PERIOD.
> 
> Of course with a permit you'll have reciprocity with other states that honor yours. You also won't have to undergo a NICS check when purchasing a firearm from a federally licensed dealer. Another side benefit is that any contact with law enforcement may go easier if you're stopped for any reason. Or may benefit you in a court of law if God forbid you're in a shooting situation.


Depends on where you shop. Rural King, for example, runs a check regardless, so I refuse to shop there.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Fredward said:


> Depends on where you shop. Rural King, for example, runs a check regardless, so I refuse to shop there.


I guess any store is free to impose their own policies? Screw 'em I wouldn't shop their either. At least here in Arizona the gun stores love it when you show them you have a permit. The sales go thru without any hassle and they know for sure that the individual buying the gun isn't a prohibited possessor as described by federal law. Along with the permit you also have to show them your driver's license or some other valid government-issued form of photo identification. Of course if you don't have a concealed weapons permit all you have to do is show them your valid government-issued form of photo identification, fill out Form 4473, they run the NICS check. If the NICS check clears, you pay the man and out you go. You also need a valid government-issued form of photo identification in order to prove who you are and your residency. 

At least in Arizona your concealed weapons permit only has your name, race, sex, height, weight, hair, eye color, date of birth and expiration date. Some states also have your photo on a concealed weapons permit, not Arizona.


----------



## Belt Fed (4 mo ago)

Arizona Desertman said:


> I guess any store is free to impose their own policies? Screw 'em I wouldn't shop their either. At least here in Arizona the gun stores love it when you show them you have a permit. The sales go thru without any hassle and they know for sure that the individual buying the gun isn't a prohibited possessor as described by federal law. Along with the permit you also have to show them your driver's license or some other valid government-issued form of photo identification. Of course if you don't have a concealed weapons permit all you have to do is show them your valid government-issued form of photo identification, fill out Form 4473, they run the NICS check. If the NICS check clears, you pay the man and out you go. You also need a valid government-issued form of photo identification in order to prove who you are and your residency.
> 
> At least in Arizona your concealed weapons permit only has your name, race, sex, height, weight, hair, eye color, date of birth and expiration date. Some states also have your photo on a concealed weapons permit, not Arizona.


That's about the same as here in Arkansas, we have our picture on the permit.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Arizona Desertman said:


> I wasn't aware of that. I just assumed it was that way in all states as it's not required by the ATF regarding rifles or handguns in states where you don't have to register them. If you have a state issued permit having to undergo a NICS check each time you want to buy a firearm makes no sense at all even in states where handguns have to be registered.
> 
> 
> Example ATF recognizes the permit to purchase a handgun and the concealed weapons permit as alternatives to a NICS check in a particular state. Any purchaser who displays either permit in that state is not required to undergo a NICS check prior to purchasing a rifle, assuming the transaction complies with state law.
> ...


Could be a state thing. In VA, we don't go through the FBI NICS system to check backgrounds; instead, buyer's info is run through the Virginia State Police system, and it conducts a consolidated/multi-source check. It's usually very fast, though.


----------



## Wessex (Jul 28, 2021)

Had one to carry my old FN1900
Specially to go inland or returning by night
Crime not take vacation!


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Belt Fed said:


> That's about the same as here in Arkansas, we have our picture on the permit.


I guess in Arizona they figured that a drivers license or other government issued photo ID would suffice? So having your photo on the permit would be redundant as you still have to prove who you are using a drivers license or other government issued photo ID along with the permit? I really don't know their reasoning for not having your photo on the permit. I wonder if in states that require your photo on the permit if you have to present another form of ID as well when buying a firearm from a federally licensed dealer? Or does the permit suffice? After all if you don't have a concealed weapons permit you can still buy a long gun just using a drivers license or other government issued photo ID. 

Fortunately in Arizona you do not have to register your guns and private sales are still legal without having to go thru a federally licensed dealer. Even with a concealed weapons permit the state government has no idea of how many guns you own.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

ks1 said:


> Could be a state thing. In VA, we don't go through the FBI NICS system to check backgrounds; instead, buyer's info is run through the Virginia State Police system, and it conducts a consolidated/multi-source check. It's usually very fast, though.


Well you have an awesome new governor Youngkin and especially Winsome Sears as your Lt. governor. So maybe that will change of course depending on the make up of your legislature. It is pretty ridiculous and redundant if you already went thru the process of getting a concealed weapons permit to have to submit your buyer's info to the Virginia State Police when buying a firearm. The only thing that I can think of is that your state government in spite of you having a permit wants to keep track of how many firearms you own. Which really is none of their God damn business. It's highly unlikely that anyone who bothers to get a permit would be engaged in any criminal activity or gun trafficking.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

sniperwolfmag said:


> I live in California, good luck getting one


That will have to change now that the Supreme Court ruled in the Bruen VS New York case that the the 2nd Amendment right to own and carry a handgun for any lawful purpose extends outside the home. This ruling overturned New York State's arbitrary and capricious handgun licensing system. Where an applicant had to show proper cause in order to lawfully carry a handgun. Typically the only people that had full carry licenses were the rich, famous, politically well connected, active duty and retired law enforcement personnel. Whether an individual received a full carry license was left up to the licensing officer typically a county judge who could turn people down for any reason. Even if the applicant met all of the requirements to get the license. 

*www.law.cornell.edu › wex › new_york_state_rifleNew York State Rifle & Pistol Association (NYSRPA) v. Bruen ...*

Bruen (2022) New York State Rifle & Pistol Association (NYSRPA) v. Bruen is an influential Supreme Court case in the field of constitutional law regarding the interpretation of the Second


----------



## Brazz (6 mo ago)

I have a CCW which requires an 8hr class for NC. The class does talk about safety, but also informs you about the Laws in your state and Federal regulations with scenario examples. People find out quickly that you just can't pull, carry or shoot somebody legally in most cases in NC. Just don't understand the road rage & folks that don't like the service they're provided believe they have the right to shoot someone.


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Brazz said:


> I have a CCW which requires an 8hr class for NC. The class does talk about safety, but also informs you about the Laws in your state and Federal regulations with scenario examples. People find out quickly that you just can't pull, carry or shoot somebody legally in most cases in NC. Just don't understand the road rage & folks that don't like the service they're provided believe they have the right to shoot someone.


That's pretty much everywhere even in stand your ground states. You want to avoid having to shoot someone like the plague. Even when justified you're gonna' need a lawyer and under no circumstances answer any questions unless you have one present. At least that's what I was taught in both the course I needed to get my permit and a tactical handgun course I took that was voluntary.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Arizona Desertman said:


> Even when justified you're gonna' need a lawyer and under no circumstances answer any questions unless you have one present.


Yes, watch this video about that issue:









Don't talk to the police


I think I posted this years ago. This is a great video to rewatch every few years - to remind yourself... Everyone with a carry permit should watch this video (I used to have it as a sticky on the Texas Gun Forum that I used to run):




www.handgunforum.net


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, watch this video about that issue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a discussion on line (not on this forum) with someone over this. He/she started boasting that they had every right to blow someone away if they caught them stealing their lawnmower. I tried to explain to them that it just wouldn't be worth the legal trouble not too mention being held civilly liable for killing someone when their life was not in immediate danger. He/she didn't want to hear any of it. "I live in a stand your ground state and have every right to blow someone away for stepping onto my property uninvited" All I had to say was good luck with that, justified or not, stand your ground or not you're gonna' need a lawyer. He/she was so adamant and believed that once the police arrived they'd just cart away the body, clean up the mess, and congratulate the property owner for a job well done. I'm not kidding.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

When involved in a shooting. Call 911 tell them when where who you are and discription of yourself. 2) Say I was in fear for my life, I stopped the Threat, I want to speak to a lawyer. 3) then shut up until you speak with a lawyer.


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> Yes, watch this video about that issue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


James Duane is great, this is a must-watch!


----------



## sdzike_4488 (4 mo ago)

I have an AZ CCP and carry all the time .. but it would have to be a very serious incident for me draw.


----------



## Johwar (Dec 31, 2020)

S&W CSX


----------

